# ازرع الصحاري.. واروها بمياه البحر



## م. ضياء الدين (16 فبراير 2007)

ازرع الصحاري.. واروها بمياه البحر


دعوة أطلقها معهد بحوث المياه في القاهرة.. للوقوف أمام شبح ندرة المياه الذي يهدد الحياة على كوكبنا.. حيث استطاع زراعة مختلف أنواع التربة الصحراوية بمياه شديدة الملوحة.. وإنتاج محاصيل غذائية من تلك الأراضي البور.
قام "محمد الشاذلي" الباحث المساعد بمعهد بحوث المياه والأراضي والبيئة بالقاهرة بعمل دراسة أثبت من خلالها إمكانية زراعة مختلف أنواع الأراضي سواء رسوبية، أو رملية، أو جيرية بمحاصيل غذائية مثل القمح والأرز والذرة وعباد الشمس، واستخدم للري مياها تصل درجة تركيز الأملاح بها حتى 15 مليموز/سم (مقياس ملوحة المياه).. وذلك عبر رش المزروعات بحمض أميني مستخلص من النباتات المقاومة للملوحة يعرف بحمض "البرولين" على أن يكون تركيز هذا الحمض في المياه أثناء الرش فقط 30 جزءا في المليون في اللتر الواحد، أي 30 مليجرام للتر، بالإضافة إلى العناصر الكبرى (مثل النيتروجين والفوسفات والبوتاسيوم) والعناصر الصغرى (مثل درجة الحرارة والرطوبة وباقي الظروف) التي تحتاج إليها النباتات في مراحل نموها المختلفة.


البرولين.. حفظ إلهي للنبات
ويوضح "محمد" أنه بدراسة الخريطة الجينية للنباتات التي تتحمل قدرا أكبر من ملوحة مياه الري، تبين أن الله اختصها بتكوين نوع من الأحماض الأمينية يعرف بالبرولين، يساعدها على امتصاص كميات أكبر من المياه والغذاء المتوافر في بيئتها الطبيعية لتخفيف تركيز الملوحة بها، والناتجة عن ترسب الأملاح بخلاياها؛ نتيجة عوامل البخر وعملية النتح.
وبعد استخلاص البرولين من النباتات المقاومة للملوحة مثل الغاب، أخذت التجارب مرحلتين:
أولى كانت بنقع بذور النباتات غير المقاومة للملوحة في محلول البرولين، لدراسة تأثير تركيزات الأملاح المختلفة في مياه الري على معدل إنباتها - خاصة النباتات شديدة الحساسية للملوحة مثل القمح.
ووجد أن البرولين قلل من التأثيرات الضارة للملوحة على نمو النباتات، وبالتالي قلل من تراكم الملح في أنسجة النبات، وهذا في حد أقصى من الملوحة بمياه الري يقدر بـ 15 مليموز/سم إذا تم نقع الجذور في محلول حمض البرولين الأميني بتركيز 30 جزءا في المليون في اللتر.
أما المرحلة الأخرى للتجارب فكانت برش بادرات النبات بمحلول البرولين لمعرفة معدلات نمو النبات وامتصاصه للعناصر الغذائية من التربة أثناء فترة النمو مع تركيزات الأملاح المختلفة في مياه الري. واتضح أيضاً أن نسبة الاستفادة القصوى للنبات من ذلك الحمض الأميني تقدر بـ30 جزءا في المليون في اللتر.

منقول من الرابط

http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/science/2002/10/Article03.shtml


----------



## iljam (19 فبراير 2007)

هذه ألطريقه سليمة من حيث المبدأ حيث ركزت الدراسة على النبات ولكن هناك أضرار على التربة والمياه الجوفيه وتتمثل في النقاط التالية:
1-سوف يرتفع تركيز الأملاح في التربة على المدى المتوسط والبعيد.
2-احتمال تسرب الأملاح إلى المياه الجوفية .


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (20 فبراير 2007)

كلام منطقي اخي العزيز
مشكور على مرور


----------



## iljam (21 فبراير 2007)

العفو اخي الكريم

ولكن هناك طرق بسيطه لزراعة الصحاري وخصوصاً بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه وهي تنقية مياة البحر بالطرق المعروفه وتخصيص احدى المحطات فقط لعمل نهر صناعي من شرق السعوديه الى غربها او العكس حيث يوجد مسارات طبيعية لانهر و وديان قديمه جداً, وعند جريان النهر الصناعي يمكن عمل قنوات وتفرعات لعدة مناطق داخل الصحراء ومقومات هذا المشروع موجوده في السعوديه والحمد لله ونستطيع ايضاً وضع مولدات كهربائية بالاماكن التي تسمح بذلك . وبهذا نستطيع ايضاً مواجة النقص الحاصل في المياة الجوفيه ومعادلة كميات المياة التي تستخدم في الزراعة وانتاج الكهرباء.

وقناة بنما تعطي فكره لتحدي الانسان للطبيعة وان هناك افكار ممكن تطبيقها


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (22 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمه

يا ريت تفيدنا اكثر بان تضع لنا هذه المعلومات مع معلومات اخرى في موضوع منفرد لانها معلومات قيمه عن مشروع في احد البلدان العربيه العزيزه

مشكور اخي على مرورك


----------



## ban2009ban (14 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع 
والحقيقة ان الدراسات في استغلال الصحراء جدا كثيرة 
وتحتاج منا فقط تجربتها لمعرفة الافضل لمنطقتنا 
وانا في قرارة نفسي اتوقع ان المستقبل واعد لمنطقة الخليج حيث ان هناك محاولة ذكية 
من شركة بريطانية لزراعة المحاصيل -وقد بدات بالفعل في هذا-عن طريق تحلية ماء البحر وتكثيفة 
في مايشبه البيوت المحمية حيث الرطوبة العالية تقلل من النتح داخل البيت المحمي 
ولست اعلم اذا تطرق لهذا الامر في المنتدى 
الخطوة اعتبرها جبارة في استغلال الصحاري وممكن ان تغزو الصحاري في المستقبل
هذه الطريقة :
1- تزيد من المياه الجوفية السطحية والعميقة
2-بالامكان زراعة عدة محاصيل في جميع فصول السنة 
3-لاتتطلب تكلفة غالية 
واتمنى ان تبدا في دولة الكويت الرائدة في ادخال التكنولوجيا في منطقة الخليج


----------



## ابو اسماعيل عماد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أن تتم معالجة مياه البحر وتضخ في مسارات أودية ، أعتقد ان هذا غير عملي للأسباب التالية:
1. سيتم فقدان كمية كبيرة من تلك المياه عبر تسربها فيما يسمى بماء الجذب الارضي gravity water الى المياه الجوفية. وهنا يجب حساب كلفة انتاجها وكلفة إعادة ضخها من الخزانات الجوفيه.
2. سيتم فقدان كمية كبيرة على طول سطح الجريان عن طريق التبخر العالي جدا في منطفتنا. كم كلفته كمياه ضائعة.
3. كمية المياه المنتجة من محطة التحلية هي كميات لا تذكر مقارنة بالجريان الطبيعي للأنهار ومعل تدفق المياه فيها وبالتالي لن تنتج كهرباء تذكر.
4. حتى التغذية للمياه الجوفية تتوقف بعد فترة من الزمن نتيجة لرحيل المكونات الدقيقة للطين fine clay الى الطبقات أسفل قاع الجريان في الوادي وتبقى السيادة للتبخر.
5. من الافضل إقتصاديا ان تستخدم هذه المياه المحلاة مباشرة في عمليات الإنتاج بعد نقلها في انابيب وبالتالي لن يكون هناك اي فاقد بسبب التبخر او التسرب لباطن الارض. ثم هل من الحكمة ان ندفع ثمن إنتاجها ونهدرها عبر التبخر والتسرب، وهل من الحكمة ان نعيد دفع المال لضخها من الخزانات الجوفيه


----------



## ابو اسماعيل عماد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الغاء البريد الإلكتروني .. حسب قوانين الملتقى.*

ولكي نجري معدل تدفق يشابه ذلك الذي يحصل في الأنهار الصغيرة وليس الكبيرة ، كم نحتاج من محطات تحلية في نفس المنطقة والذي يكاد ان يكون مستحيلا ان تحاكي جريان نهر كنهر العاصي او الليطاني في لبنان
أما قناة بنما فهي قناة بحرية كقناة السويس تربط المحيط الاطلسي بالهادي وليست قناة مياه عذبة


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*  من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​*​


----------



## اسلام عبدالباسط (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اناطالب في اولي عمارة نفسي ازاكر بس مش عارف ازاكر من اي كتاب والدكتور مش عامل كتاب ياريت لو في اي محاضرات اوكتب علي الموقع عشان ازاكر في اي مادة ارجو المساعدة وشكرا لكم


----------

